# King of the Cage: Northern Crush



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 28, 2009

Featured bouts:

Kelly Warren vs. Amanda Lavoy
Brian Heden vs. Zach Jenson
Brandy Watson vs. Karen Sluss
Adam Johnson vs. Jesse Barbot​


----------



## MN Low Blows (Feb 23, 2009)

Brian Heden vs. Zach (Zak) Jensen isn't going to happen. I've spoken with both parties and they both tell me that they'll be fighting on a show in Aberdeen, SD this weekend against seperate opponents. Not sure who Zak is fighting, but Heden will be facing UFC vet Josh Hendricks.


----------

